# Hello :)



## Sarah-Lou (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all

I am one of the dreaded feeder-breeders! I kept mice when I was a child, and seeing the state of the frozen mice I was buying to feed to my snakes I thought I would breed my own. They are kept way better than any of the commercial mice, and I euthanise mine as humanely as possible, using a C02 chamber.

My animals welfare ALWAYS comes first.

*waves*


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the Forum :welcomeany


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello... *Hides furries in pouch and stuffs down top* No rodents here .. :lair

Tehe, Only joking, I think its good that you care about where the food comes from =]


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & Welcome to the forum!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sarah-Lou (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for your welcomes 

As I said, the welfare of my animals comes first. And yes there have been a few mice I have had that have just become 'pets' as they are too cute... :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Sarah Lou

:welcomeany


----------

